# Raspberry Pi 2 oder Intel NUC



## Thomas_AT (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich habe mich vor kurzen Entschieden einen kleinen Rechner zu kaufen den ich überall mitnehmen kann. In meine Auswahl ist der Intel NUC dn2820fykh und der Raspberry 2. Ich will wissen welchen ihr mir empfehlen würdet.(Ich will keinen Laptop, nur einen kleinen Rechner zum Experimentieren)

Meine Anwendungsbereiche wären:
Office Anwendungen
Programmieren mit Java
Einfache 2D-Spiele

Hier die Links und die Hardware:

Raspberry Pi 2:  Raspberry Pi 2 on sale now at $35 | Raspberry Pi

900MHz quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 CPU
1GB LPDDR2 SDRAM

Intel NUC: Mini-PC ? Intel® NUC-Kit DN2820FYKH

Intel® Celeron® Prozessor N2820 2.4GHz, 2 Kerne, 1MB Chache
4 GB DDR3L Ram 1600 Mhz auf 1066 MHz runtergetaktet (selbst gekauft)
500 GB Festplatte (selbst gekauft)

Danke im Voraus


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. Februar 2015)

Vor das was Du vorhast dann den NUC.


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2015)

Das was du machen willst kann nur der NUC.
Alternative zum NUC:
Zotac ZBOX CI320 nano (ZBOX-CI320NANO-BE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Thomas_AT (3. Februar 2015)

Ok danke ich werde mir den NUC kaufen


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2015)

Ich würd die ZBOX nehmen.
Hat den neueren/stärkeren Celereon mit besserer Grafikeinheit und ist passiv gekühlt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Februar 2015)

Nen kleinen PC auf Basis eines Athlon 5350 könnte man auch nehmen, preislich etwa gleich, aber etwas stärker


----------

